# R15-100 0x1092 Discussion / Issues



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

R15-100 : 0x1092

Version 0x1092 is now a national release for the system.
Release notes can be found at: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=105401


----------



## rpjones68 (Feb 5, 2007)

It updated to 0x1092 overnight, and now the time is set to 5 hrs ahead of EDT where I am and guide is all jacked up?  Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Sackett (May 21, 2007)

This has happened to me before this upgrade. It has happened at least 3 times for me and the only thing you can do is reset it. I have called them on it and they do not know why as the zipcode and time zones in the setup did not change.


----------



## rpjones68 (Feb 5, 2007)

Sackett said:


> This has happened to me before this upgrade. It has happened at least 3 times for me and the only thing you can do is reset it. I have called them on it and they do not know why as the zipcode and time zones in the setup did not change.


That did the trick. Weird Thanks


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

> It updated to 0x1092 overnight, and now the time is set to 5 hrs ahead of EDT where I am and guide is all jacked up? Any ideas? Thanks


My Brother-in-law is having the same problem. Is there any fix to this yet?


----------



## rpjones68 (Feb 5, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> My Brother-in-law is having the same problem. Is there any fix to this yet?


Just have him reset it and it'll correct


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

I've seen this with real short power outages, long enough to let the reset hit but seems to leave some stuff behind in memory. Pulling the plug for 30 seconds is the solution.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

OK noticed an issue...

I've seen this on the previous national release also. Fast forward at setting 2 and sometimes the image updates stop. Hit play and it picks up later than where you saw the image stop updating. You can then continue fast forward if you want.

This does not happen every time.

I haven't rebotted the receivers since the update. Maybe tonight.


----------



## Nomo1 (Apr 17, 2007)

What about the R15 500 running 0x115C? Will that be able to receive DOD?


----------



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

I didn't realize how non-optimal the original menu colors were until this new release was installed. It really is a whole lot easier to read and just looks much brighter.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Nomo1 said:


> What about the R15 500 running 0x115C? Will that be able to receive DOD?


No... No R15 will be ble to receive DoD


----------



## xde18 (Oct 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No... No R15 will be ble to receive DoD


What is DOD? I'm not sure what it is


----------



## USAOver50 (Aug 7, 2007)

xde18 said:


> What is DOD? I'm not sure what it is


*D*irecTV *o*n *D*emand

Start with this link for info: dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96052

On Topic: I like the new look. My wife does not. Imagine that!!


----------



## polbit (Oct 31, 2006)

I noticed a couple of small things: 

1. Some dates in the List don't show fully. Like Wed, 10/12/... A little annoying, and something that should never have been released...

2. Seems a LOT snappier than before, and the remote response is great.

3. The colors... I wish there was a way to have themes... On one of my TV, the new colors look great. On another, they are way too bright, and are blurry (can't reduce brightness without missing half of what's going on


----------



## guildjw (Sep 11, 2007)

I got mine SW upgraded last weekend aroudn 3 AM. Also had the time issue easily fixed. 

Now the bad news, since the upgrade I have encounted 4 programs that recorded and were corrupted and would not play all the way through, one totally locked up my system and I had to remove the power cord to reboot. The other three simply played a few minuteds of the program (although it said it recorded all the program) but went to the do you want to delete screen after only a few minutes or simply stopped playing and showed a black screen.

I DID NOT HAVE THESE ISSES BEFORE THE UPGRADE

I also agree the colors, on my 60 inch Hitachi they are way to bright the colors blurred especially the hideous orange timeline (what 1st grader picked these colors!). I would have preffered an off white as opposed to the bright white text, The old screens were better IMO, these new ones look like a bad VGA screen displayed on a TV set and no way to change them. Their developers may want to test their color and menu screens on actual large screen tv's before going final, a computer screen is not he same as a large screen TV.

Yes the menus are faster but other then that I dont see this as a more stable or big step forward type release based on the number of corrupted recordings it has produced so far and poor menu color and font changes.

I know have a DVR which I cannot be confident of making good recordings with this new sofware and which is now annoying to use when menus and timelines are popped up on he screen. Hence its being moved to my office where I have a smaller 20 inch screen and use the unit more for watching the news while I work. 

My DTV Tivo R10 is now back in the main room. TGF Tivo.

IMO Swing and a miss DTV.....


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

guildjw said:


> Now the bad news, since the upgrade I have encounted 4 programs that recorded and were corrupted and would not play all the way through, one totally locked up my system and I had to remove the power cord to reboot. The other three simply played a few minuteds of the program (although it said it recorded all the program) but went to the do you want to delete screen after only a few minutes or simply stopped playing and showed a black screen.
> 
> I DID NOT HAVE THESE ISSES BEFORE THE UPGRADE


This problem has been around for quite a while. It seems to come and go in frequency, though.
You can try starting those shows and holding the skip button for 3 sec's to jump to ~30 sec's before the end of the show. Then rewind. Don't rewind past the point where it "stops", or it will just stop again.
Not an elegant solution, but if you really want to watch those shows...


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

The issue I noticed may not be one. My daughter was forwarding through something and I noticed the picture changes pick back up. It may have been a long unchanging scene or the DVR did pause in its fast forwarding but kept track of where it was. I'll have to watch for it again.


----------



## Tom Dibble (Oct 31, 2007)

This update is horrible. The receiver is no longer able to pause unless the show is recording. Seems like a lot of people are aving trouble with this update, but I haven't seen this particular issue crop up.

Also, the other night we had recorded an early airing of a show on the History Channel, and were about half-way through watching the recorded show, when the receiver suddenly jumped over to the exact same spot in the "live" show (which was about 30 seconds behind "live"). Seems to have been a coincidence that it went to the same spot in the live show, but ... well, it was kinda freaky, and either way, it did things by itself that it shouldn't have. We've noticed a lot of flakiness when the channels are changed too (moving back to previous channels immediately).

One particular unique factor here is that although there are two tuners in the box, we only have one of them hooked up to the dish.

Anyone else having recording problems and other general flakiness after the update?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

A Lot of people? Given the volume of R15's out there... and the number of posts....

But anyway:
Try a simple reboot of the system, to see if clears up the issues you are having.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

I know pause works on live TV since I've used it a bunch of times since the update. I have not rebooted/unplugged the receivers since the update. Though I want to for good measure, there just hasn't been a compelling reason. Maybe my test should be to see how long I can go before I have to reboot. Neither one is on a UPS so the electric company may make the test moot.

Is this the be all and end all update? Myself and a bunch of other people will say no. But overall I have been very pleased with my R-15's.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Well I got my compelling reason to reboot one. 

Went to check something on the box and mis-keyed the password (viewing hours limit for the kids) and the error message came up in Spanish. As I went through the menus they were in Spanish. I tried resetting it back to English and then French and then English but it stayed stuck in Spanish. Scratched my head, and pulled the plug. I think I actually forgot to plug it back in since I didn't check before I left for work.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

OK its still stuck in Spanish after several hours with no power and then a red button reset. Before I do a RECORD & DOWN ARROW reset, any ideas out there?


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Mark20 said:


> OK its still stuck in Spanish after several hours with no power and then a red button reset. Before I do a RECORD & DOWN ARROW reset, any ideas out there?


when you stated you did have it set to "English" and nothing happened, did you do a reboot while set to English?
if you already done that? your pretty much out of options, so as much as i hate to perform a "reset everything", it sounds like that is your next step as you already suggested.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I did a reset while it was in English and no improvement. I ended up doing a reset everything (though did not get the record light lit indicating a reformat) that cleared up the problem but I did loose some things I recorded and hadn't watched. However, they were from the summer and if I didn't watch them, then that's my fault. Interesting the receiver has completely forgotten about any software earlier than 1092.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Mark20 said:


> I'm pretty sure I did a reset while it was in English and no improvement. I ended up doing a reset everything (though did not get the record light lit indicating a reformat) that cleared up the problem but I did loose some things I recorded and hadn't watched. However, they were from the summer and if I didn't watch them, then that's my fault. Interesting the receiver has completely forgotten about any software earlier than 1092.


If you Reset Everything you might as well do the reformat to get rid of the old software.

To Reformat: Reset Everything/When you see the blue screen press and hold the
record button and the down arrow button( on the receiver) at the same time for 20 seconds,then release/ the record light will come on showing that the R15 is reformatting.You will
lose Favorites lists and recordings.You will also have to resetup the R15.But your new software will become the original software and should help the R15 run better.


----------



## boiker (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm still getting the periodic, random "Do you wish to delete this recording?" error when in the middle of watching a recorded show. This happens very randomly. Usually a reset allows me to continue watching.

Also this morning, I awoke to a frozen black screen. My wife had played GameLounge prior to going to bed, fell asleep with it on. The box was not responding to any buttons on the remote or panel. I had to reset the box.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

I am totally frustrated and so, so annoyed!!!

The 0x1092 "update" has totally screwed-up my R15-100.


First, the clock ran ahead by 5 hours - thinking I lived in London.

That was easy for me to fix. No big deal!

Now, I get screen freezes and more bothersome is when a recording during playback stops and I'm asked whether to Keep or Delete.

I've reset, via the menu in all of the reset forms - including having the machine think that the new software was the original, countless times!

I've used the famous little red button.

I've unplugged the little bugger.

Nothing has helped!!!

I called Direct and was told that they are aware of the problem and there will be an update. 

But, they don't know when!

Then I asked if there were a way to revert to the previous software - one that provided absolutely no problems for me.

I was told no!

I asked to get a machine with different software.

I was told no! They would not switch out R15 versions for me!

What I'm supposed to do is to Keep the recording (Thank God) fast forward to the end. And then I'm to try playing it once more.

I now have software, for which I never asked. Software that, in my estimation, only provided one improvement.

The internal termperature of the component now reads in Fahrenheit versus Celsius!

What a magnificent step forward for mankind!

Especially when you take into consideration that this unit was manufactured and programs were written for a U.S. constituency, exclusively.

What we have here, sorry you Direct apologists, is once again a rush to market with either a component or software that wasn't properly tested long enough to 
get the bugs out.

I don't know if John Malone and company (Liberty) will do any better than old Rupert and his minions. I only know they can't do much worse.

I switched from Time Warner Cable to Direct for more channels at better pricing.

Even with the large amount of HD channels now and soon to be available -
the majority about which I could care less.

Time Warner is once again looking very attractive to me.


----------



## lonewoolf (Nov 21, 2005)

Didn't you guys know that the R in R-15 was short for Reset?


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

GP245,

Have you tried doing a reset everything and format of the hard drive? The instructions are in here and I think earlier in this thread.

Software for any D* receiver is quite complex. While the download does a soft reset as part of the upgrade process, sometimes a hard - wipe the slate clean - reset is the best solution. But this means losing what is on the hard drive.

And don't worry, General Instrument/Motorola and Scientific Atlanta have had plenty of problems with their set-top boxes over the years.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

Mark20 -

Thanks, have tried the Reset Everything.

What bugs me is that Direct is very much aware of the problem and are dragging their feet to issue the fix.

Additionally, they should allow people to change machines that don't work properly. Yes, it will cost them alot - but they're at fault.

My local cable company, Time Warner allows customers to trade-in problem/faulty STBs, Direct told me yesterday - "No!"

The business is way too competitive these days for Direct to act in such a cavalier manner.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Personally I would love to see the code architecture. I think the programmer's are saving a tremendous amount of current configuration to the disk so you end up needing a hard - wipe the slate clean - reset to clear it. Other resets allow the box to pick up old data and it ends up in the same situation it was previously in. Throw in a very complex set of guide data and their command and control streams and you have lots of places the software can say D'Oh!

At least one of my R15's did a reset everything by itself last night. The only thing lost were the parental control hour limits and reference to the receiver's original software version. Loosing that old version should make it more reliable. I have no idea what the cause was, we were watching a recorded show and BLAM.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Mark20 said:


> At least one of my R15's did a reset everything by itself last night. The only thing lost were the parental control hour limits and reference to the receiver's original software version.


A "reset everything" would have wiped all your recordings and SL's. Sounds like the reset others have been reporting where it runs you through the setup and wipes your customized settings. Did it run you through the setup routine?


----------



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

The thing that gets me is that caller ID has not worked for me except for the original installation, which was several versions ago. I can see how it might be difficult to find and debug various issues that hang or reset the DVR, but this is a supported feature that flat out _does not work_ at all. How hard can that be to fix?

With this latest upgrade, we're also for the first time getting problems where a recorded show won't play all the way thru, but so far if we do a simple reset it takes care of it.


----------



## rpjones68 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm back on 1092 due to tuner issues but I have a series link that is set (my son must have pushed it accidentally) that pops back up after multiple deletions? Anybody know how to get rid of it? thanks


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rpjones68 said:


> I'm back on 1092 due to tuner issues but I have a series link that is set (my son must have pushed it accidentally) that pops back up after multiple deletions? Anybody know how to get rid of it? thanks


You mean you delete it from the Prioritizer and then a day later (or sometime later) it's back in there?

- Merg


----------



## rpjones68 (Feb 5, 2007)

The Merg said:


> You mean you delete it from the Prioritizer and then a day later (or sometime later) it's back in there?
> 
> - Merg


Yes, like 5 seconds later it's back as a SL...craziest thing...


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, this piece of junk is driving me crazy, or should I say crazier?

As I've mentioned before, the Search function on my R15-100 is a sham and a joke!

I missed the special holiday episode of _The Closer_ and tried to find out when it would be run again on TNT.

According to the R-15, the stupid machine never heard of the show, or its star!!!!

After figuring I was out of luck, I tried my trusty Sony HD-300 (3 1/2 years old) and while I couldn't find that specific episode, there was another one listed on both the TNT SD and the TNT HD channels. Sony knows, why doesn't R15????

Why can't Direct/NDS/Thomson, the man in the moon or whomever designed/built this piece of garbage get things right?

After the frustration of freezing while playing back and asking me if I want to Delete or Keep, the clock thinking I live in London - what's next. New downloads of software are supposed to improve things. As with physicians - 
First, do no harm!

What a terrible mistake for Direct to have brought all design and marketing in house.

My trustworthy Sony was actually manufactured by LG and what a gem. 
Competition in the marketplace allowed LG to outshine the other receiver manufacturers when it first came out.

Can't wait for FiOS to come by my home - then it's bye-bye Direct!

I can only hope that John Malone's will make things better until that time.

Rupert, hit the road and take the R15 with you!


----------



## bsbuskirk (Dec 14, 2007)

When will the features released for the other R15's be released for the R15-100?

I'm a Tivo guy (sorry) trying to get used to my R15. I'm hoping to like the R15 with the new features enough to feel comfortable replacing my SD Tivo with the DirecTV HD DVR when I go HD. I think the new features will make the transition from Tivo a little easier and am anxious to try them out.

* Delete Option (Red Buttom) Added to Playlist
* Delete Option (Red Buttom) Added to ToDo List
* Colored Option Buttons (Delete, Move To Top) Added to Prioritizer Screen
* FF AutoCorrect
* Skip to Tick (15 default marks)
* Remote booking support

Update - appears that most of these issues were addressed in 0x109D; pretty happy with upgrade.


----------



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

I've pretty much nailed down this behavior that started on my R15-100 with the *0x109D* release. Here it is:

_If I watch a recorded program after its scheduled finish time, but within the timeframe of the temporary buffer capacity, the DVR acts as if it is still in the process of recording. It usually puts me at the end of the timeline, which is the current time, and then after a few seconds kicks me out to the current program_.

For example, I recorded a show on Sunday morning from 10:30AM to 11:30. When I turned on the set to watch it at 1:00PM, the show was not even in the playlist, was still on the to-do list, but indicated that it had been recorded. When I tried to play it, I ended up watching current programming.

When this happens, if I'm fast enough I can press rewind and rewind all the way back to the original recording start time; but this is really tedious. The better solution is, after turning on the TV and DVR, just _change the channel_. This apparently flushes out the active buffer and completes the originally-scheduled recording. It then shows up normally in the playlist and plays correctly from the start.

If we record a show and then go to watch it some time later, such as the next day, everything works correctly.

This problem might be specific to my single-LNB configuration, as I can't watch and record on different channels. But it still is something that is newly broken with this software release, is very repeatable, and is pretty annoying when it happens.


----------

